# Is there any truly smart thermostat out there?



## SoNic (Feb 13, 2021)

Right now I am looking at the outside temperature of 33F and 100% humidity. On my smart thermostat screen, that gets the weather data over Internet.
The dew point is 33F (based on Accuweather).

My "smart" Honeywell TH 9320 WF5003 is insisting of using the heat pump, even is it "knows" that this will freeze the coils. But it doesn't care.
I have cold air blowing from my vents, a glop of ice on the condenser unit, but the t-stat thinks it's saving me money.
More stupidity, if I set the temperature two degrees higher, it will start "Auxiliary Heating". But will also spin the heat pump compressor, to "help" I guess.
I have to manually switch it to "Emergency Heat" to actually make the compressor to stop. Or raise the call temp with 4 degrees, to force the "Aux Heating" only.

Is there a true smart T-stat that will behave better in this situation? I have the "C" wire available.

PS: I used to own an older LuxPro PSPU732T that had the option to decouple the functionality of the heat pump from the electric heat. And programmable temperature when to switch between those. It stopper working correctly and I assumed that a new, WiFi connected T-stat will be at least as good.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

A TH9320 can be set to lock out the heat pump below X degrees. Why not set it to do that. Instructions are in the install manual.

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

